# Jurovski Symphonic Pictures "Russian Painters"



## sdtom (Jul 7, 2014)

I just received a digital file of this new work from CPO. I'm looking for opinions on this composer as well as the overture. For me the jury is still out on this one. 
Tom


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Is this the same Vladimir Jurov(w)ski as he who conducts the London Philharmonic?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

The composer here was his grandfather. Vladimir the Younger's father is Mikhail Jurowski, who is currently incumbent at Cologne (as principal director with the WDR SO).


----------



## sdtom (Jul 7, 2014)

It's possible but I have no other recordings of him. His son Michail conducts the orchestra.
He lived from 1915-1972.
Tom


----------



## EDaddy (Nov 16, 2013)

Can't say that I've heard this one. Does "Russian Painters" mean it's music by various Russian composers? Or is that the actual name of a work of music?


----------



## sdtom (Jul 7, 2014)

It was composed after a 1956 grand showing in St. Petersburg of Russian paintings, like something Moussorgsky did on the piano for Pictures at an Exhibition. To answer the question all of the works were composed by Jurovski or Jurowski. Two more listens has produced much better feelings about this 29 minute work. It is available as a download or CD purchase from Naxos.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I find the music promising and would need a few more hearings before reaching a conclusion.

I was surprised that works written well into the 1900's would be so strongly late-romantic.


----------



## sdtom (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm glad that someone else has listened to this CD. I've gone past the promising stage and have now included it in a playlist CD with other like compositions e.g. Devil and Daniel Webster Suite. I sent you a pm and perhaps we can talk more about this. The jury is still out for me on the Symphony (4 or 5). CPO didn't write the best notes or whoever put it together. At first I was confused with Jurovski (cover), liner notes Jurowski and the father son grandson.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

elgars ghost said:


> The composer here was his grandfather. Vladimir the Younger's father is Mikhail Jurowski, who is currently incumbent at Cologne (as principal director with the WDR SO).


Well there you go! There's something new to me. Clearly runs in the family then!


----------



## sdtom (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm curious as to why this work (s) took so long to come out.


----------



## sdtom (Jul 7, 2014)

I'll give it a try this way as faras the discussion is concerned. Now that you've had a chance to listen to it a little more what do you think? Have you looked at the pictures while listening to the work. I seem to feel that this is a undiscovered gem that needs to get some air time.


----------



## sdtom (Jul 7, 2014)

Definitely my recording of the month in spite of how much I enjoy the new Raff from Sterling.


----------

